# Splatter



## Skollie (20/11/15)

what causes it?

how to i avoid it?

thought i was getting the best flavour ever. it turns out i was just drinking juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (20/11/15)

I found this on Reddit.

Hope it helps.

" Here is some simple science that some already touched upon but didn't address directly. Popping and spitting is caused by your coil(s) being drowned. The vapor pressure is pushing out of the liquid and taking some of the hot liquid with it. Ever fry bacon? The steam quickly pops from under the grease taking some of it with it. Same thing is happening in your build. To simply help prevent this, don't drown your coil(s) by making your wick more efficient.

I'll assume you are going to use cotton for wicking. With cotton, less is more. The biggest mistake people make is cramming a big ass wad of cotton in their builds. Cotton is good at holding liquid, wicking it, not so much. To find the saturation point of your cotton is easy. Don't put the tails of your wick under your coils. Vape as normal. When you get a dry hit, take a look at your wick. Do you see the whitish part near your coil and the rest is soaking wet? That is the excess cotton, the place where your liquid goes to die, never to be vaped. Snip that excess cotton just past the dry area. Now your wick is efficient. just make sure there is enough wick to touch your deck so it acts like a mop.

The other cause of liquid in your draw is called "juice creep". As many have mentioned, using a big bore drip tip helps considerably. The reason why is that as your vapor condenses in the drip tip air channel, it condenses on the sides. Surface tension will keep a drop in the channel and your draw it up when applying negative pressure (inhale). A wide drip tip doesn't allow the drop to touch all the sides, which allows it to remain in the air channel. With a larger diameter air channel, the condensation just drips back down. Drip tips air channel is restricted by the drip tip connector. The drip tips that are larger after the connector allow that condensation to flow back down like a funnel instead of up like a straw.

Hope that helps. Cheers mate."

https://www.reddit.com/r/RBA/comments/2464o1/juice_spitting_how_do_you_minimize_it/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (20/11/15)

@Ohmen that is the best explanation I've ever seen nice find.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (20/11/15)

Under wicking (too little cotton) also causes spitting and popping. I put my cotton very tight in my coils and I never get spitback, but yes, drowning your wick does produce spitting.


----------



## Skollie (20/11/15)

mine is in a tank though? chanign the watss some times helps. but i will try with less cotton and then more. tonight? i am using cotton bacon v2 at the moment. if i open my tank up it does look very wet. i will try less wick tonight. or at least the same ammount but ill trim the tails down


----------



## Ohmen (20/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> mine is in a tank though? chanign the watss some times helps. but i will try with less cotton and then more. tonight? i am using cotton bacon v2 at the moment. if i open my tank up it does look very wet. i will try less wick tonight. or at least the same ammount but ill trim the tails down



If the cotton is looking very wet then try to use a bit more.

What tank are you using?


----------



## Skollie (20/11/15)

more cotton? hmmm i thought it would need less? im using the cthulhu v2. on a 2.4 diameter dual coil. i cant use much more cotton its pretty tight i rate. hmmmmmm. will have to check.


----------



## Ohmen (20/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> more cotton? hmmm i thought it would need less? im using the cthulhu v2. on a 2.4 diameter dual coil. i cant use much more cotton its pretty tight i rate. hmmmmmm. will have to check.



I have never owned a Cthulhu but because its UD I'm going to assume the building deck is similar(not the same) to the Goliath v2. 2.4 mm ID is good. What I usually do when wicking is to make sure that its not loose but at the same time not too tight. You must be able to pull the wick on the one side so that it wants to pull the mod as well. But not too tight! Then tuck the wick into the juice channel lightly and trim the excess cotton.

That should result in no spitting and hopefully no dry hits.

Edit: I see it has a Velocity style deck


----------



## Skollie (20/11/15)

Ohmen said:


> I have never owned a Cthulhu but because its UD I'm going to assume the building deck is similar(not the same) to the Goliath v2. 2.4 mm ID is good. What I usually do when wicking is to make sure that its not loose but at the same time not too tight. You must be able to pull the wick on the one side so that it wants to pull the mod as well. But not too tight! Then tuck the wick into the juice channel lightly and trim the excess cotton.
> 
> That should result in no spitting and hopefully no dry hits.
> 
> Edit: I see it has a Velocity style deck


yeah velocity style deck. 

ill try a different wicking technique. see how that goes. iv never been bad at wicking. but it is a new tank so always a learning curve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (20/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> yeah velocity style deck.
> 
> ill try a different wicking technique. see how that goes. iv never been bad at wicking. but it is a new tank so always a learning curve



Good luck.

I'm using Dischem organic cotton balls and I never have wicking issues

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (20/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> more cotton? hmmm i thought it would need less? im using the cthulhu v2. on a 2.4 diameter dual coil. i cant use much more cotton its pretty tight i rate. hmmmmmm. will have to check.



Same tank as you this build does not spit for anything not even huge lung hits.

Using Ni200 in TC


----------



## Skollie (20/11/15)

Sprint said:


> Same tank as you this build does not spit for anything not even huge lung hits.
> 
> Using Ni200 in TC
> View attachment 39591


okay yeah. that cotton bacon is so fluffy! so itsprobably jsut sucking up too much juice ill trim down the tails a lot more and see where that gets me.


----------



## Silver (20/11/15)

Hi @CapeVapeConnection , are you using compressed coils (coils touching) or a spaced coil where the coils are spaced out?

I have experienced a bit of spitting before with spaced coils but very little to no spitting with compressed coils


----------



## Skollie (20/11/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @CapeVapeConnection , are you using compressed coils (coils touching) or a spaced coil where the coils are spaced out?
> 
> I have experienced a bit of spitting before with spaced coils but very little to no spitting with compressed coils



im using micro coils ay. yeah the struggle is real with macro coils


----------



## Silver (20/11/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> im using micro coils ay. yeah the struggle is real with macro coils



What i meant was, are the coils spaced apart or compressed together?


----------



## jguile415 (20/11/15)

Try wrapping your coils tighter and using a little less cotton... nothing that hasn't been mentioned before.. also try a smaller ID, 2mm works for me


----------

